# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gëzuar ditëlindjen eleonesa

## alem_de

Urime per ditlindjen Eleonesa.I Gezofsh 18 pranverat,u befsh 100 vjec.Shendet,suksese,lumturi e gjitha te mirat ne jete:

----------


## goldian

u befsh 100 vjece 
fat e mbaresi ne jete

----------


## alem_de

Gezuar ditlindjen Eleonesa,edhe 100 vjet te tjera

----------


## Izadora

U befsh100 vjec Eleonesa !!
Suksese ne jete !






Ps. Alem_de ndryshoje titullin e temes lol + mosha nuk tregohet  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## stern

*
Urime nga zemra*

----------


## Ksanthi

Urime per ditlindjen Eleonesa , u befsh 100 vjec.

----------


## King_Arthur

gezuar ditelindjen dhe 100 te tjera

----------


## Linda5

Gezuar edhe 100 vjeçe u befsh  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Gezuar dhe nje qind vite te bukura
Te uroj 12 muaj lumturi, 52 weekende qetesi, 365 dite dashuri, 8760 ore paqe, 525600 minuta sukses, 31536000 sekonda miqesi.URIME!!!

----------


## alem_de

Duku Eleonesa,mos u fsheh ,se e jap une Torten e dilindjes per ty:  

http://www.torstenbirke.de/resources...stagstorte.jpg

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*Elonesa quhet vajza  ..LooL
URIME ELONESA !!*

----------


## Milkway

Gezuar edhe 100 te tjera ....me fat dhe lumturi ne gjitha sferat e jetes  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## elonesa

Postimet  e  juaja  per  ditlindjen  time  i  konsideroj  si  dhuratat  me  te  bukra  qe  kam  marr  per  kete  ditlindje  ,shum  shum  flm  ,ju  falenderoi  nga  zemra  ,e  kerkoi  ndjes  qe  skam  mujt  me  i  lexu  ma  heret  po  sot  skam  qen  ne shtepi  ter  diten  kam  dal  ,po  ju  falenderoi  shum  sidomos  alemin  qe  hapi  temen per  mu  flm  shum

----------


## elonesa

> Duku Eleonesa,mos u fsheh ,se e jap une Torten e dilindjes per ty:  
> 
> http://www.torstenbirke.de/resources...stagstorte.jpg


Shum  te  faleminderit  Alem   te  them  flm  nga  zemra   :Lulja3:

----------


## B@Ne

Gezuar Elonesa dhe plot te mira per ty. 100 vjeçe   :Dhurata:

----------


## USA NR1

http://api.ning.com/files/yKnVMbf6TU...rthday7641.jpg
Urime ditelindjen dhe cdo te mira ne jete

----------


## martini1984

Jete te lumtur,100 vjec u befshe.

----------


## elonesa

Teper  shum  faleminderit  te  gjithve ,vertet  po  e  ndiej  veten  te  nderuar  me  urimet  tuaja flm  nga  zemra

----------


## elsaa

Urime ditelindjen ..

Edhe 100 vjec .  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## J@mes

Gezuar ditelindjen Eleonesa!
Shendet dhe suksese ne jete.

----------

